# Outlaw mst vs bug vs gator vs tri bi combo



## awdcivic (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an 04 400 cat and im wanting some new tires. i really just cant make up my mind on a tire when i think ive settled i go back and want the other one and it keeps going like this. i have 26 inch gators right now but im looking for a 27 to 28+ tire.
So i ride about 30% mud 40% creeks and sand 30% asphault and trails. this is ever changing though sometimes itll be 70% sand like in the summer when i go to creeks alot more often or 60% mud in the fall and winter. and sometimes ill ride 40 miles of asphault in a day. i hardly ever load my atv up i just ride to where im going.

in mud swamp with no bottom mostly so i need a tire that floats pretty good and doesnt dig. especially since i ride sand. My gators do a really good job at what i use them for they will go through most of the stuff untill i get to some places that i just dig 15 inch ruts but i dont blame the tire on that i blame me for going in it. they actually got me out of it one time when i was sitting on the frame so i say there pretty darn good.

in sand my gators have handled it fine even in some sand that i sunk halfway up the tire as soon as i went down a hill into it i was ready to pull the winch out and they just clawed out. Like i stepped in it and it almost went to my knee.

The gators are wearing pretty good ive ran them about 250 miles and they still look like when i bought my cat.

Now correct me if im wrong but i beleive bugs would handle sand about the same as my gators even though they have wider tread spacing. I would much prefer a bug over a gator due to this since when im in low gear i dont really have much wheel speed and the gator would clean better than the gator in mud.

For the mst's i think they would be a good tire and i do want them but im not sure how they would clean out in the mud compared to bugs?

I have always heard that the tri bi combo needs wheel speed to clean them and my cat doesnt have much wheel speed its just geared low so it will keep pulling. I always said my next tire would be a tri bi combo but im just not sure about them in the mud with my non existant wheel speed in low. and in high its not geared low enough to turn over in the boggy stuff i ride in. I wanted them so bad cause there amazing in sand and i love riding sand.

Opinions yall?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

The MudPro I had rolled on28" Outlaw MST's. From my experiance I think they are an underated badass tire, that performed great on the trail and in the mud for me. Granted they were on a 700 that could spin them with no problem. I would think your 400 could spin them......but you may want to try 28" Zillas. tread is simular to the MST and they are really light. yeah , i have never had them , but i would say Zilla's. with less power, lighter is better.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I think the zillas would do good for what u ride except the asphalt but I never had zillas but I've read a lot of good things about them. And the tri bi combo I've heard they wear great and a guy I rode with had a set and he loved them and they performed really well for being a stock bike and the bugs don't wear that great on asphalt but its up to you on the style tire you want but zillas or tri bi claws would be good I think 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You need a radial tire. If you ride that much asphault, you need 2 sets of tires, or you need to drop the $$$ for 1 set of Radial Outlaws...


----------



## awdcivic (Mar 21, 2013)

i cant afford 2 sets of tires haha. and ive heard zillas dig bad in sand which would make sense with those treads its got. now im not saying my arctic cat doesnt have any power i could put black mambas on it and it would still turn them in anything it is just geared so low in low that it doesnt go fast. now in high i can go 50mph which is about right for a 400.
My problem is ill ride mud and sand the same day i gotta ride a creek to get to the mud i ride in haha. so 1 set for mud and 1 for sand isnt gonna work for me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd seriously look at radial outlaws then


----------



## awdcivic (Mar 21, 2013)

I would really like radial laws but i dont have that kinda money plus id have to buy 14 inch rims, i wanna stick with my stock rims not have an extra expense. in a perfect world id already have radial laws.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry i missed the part about the asphalt riding. if ya cant swing the radials, did you concider an aggressive trail tire like the Moto EfX MTC? i had them and they were excellent in sand and good enough in the mud most times. the tread lugs are a tad deeper and more aggressive than the bighorns. they wear like iron too. Lil tonka on here has em now, you might want to see how he likes em.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I had the big horn 2.0s and if the efx mtcs wear like they do then that's prob ur best bet cause I had those 2.0s on my rzr and I rode a lot of asphalt and trails an stuff and when I got ride of it the tires were still half tread and my buddy has the rzr now an the tires still aren't bad year half later


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

might want to check the classifieds on here or craigslist for a used set of outlaw radials . ive seen them on here before. if 425 is recomending them, ...... .....usually find em mounted on something or someone maybe willing to swap wheels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish I could afford a set... They would be perfect on the Rex.


----------



## Tyson388 (Mar 22, 2013)

Craigslist has quite a few sets if youre willing to drive to get them


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a set of 25" mud bugs ...i ride mud/water/sand and sometimes i have to travel down the asphalt to get to the creek i usually ride at ....2 things i dislike about them, they wear like a pencil in a pencil sharpener on asphalt, and they dig like a worm in sand, more of wet sand than dry sand... but mud they do pretty good!


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

id go either zillas or motos a riding buddy and has put about 1200 miles on his zillas and theyre on a rzr now and still look pretty new and i have the motos and like they said they wear like iron i like them but for my riding im wanting something more aggressive so id sell but idk how they do in sand


----------

